# Split AC heat/cool change over



## tobiascarter (Aug 10, 2017)

Ok, so i am fairly new to the world of HVAC. i am an electrician and have recently attained my refrigerant handlers licence so that i can install systems upto 18kw here in australia.

Recently i have come across a few small residential wall split systems that cool perfectly fine, but when in heat mode, they don't heat at all. Infact one of them (a new samsung system still under warantee) pushes out air, but it doesnt heat, where as another doesn't push out any air at all in heat mode. both work fine in cool mode

I am aware of the sliding valve mechanism in the outdoor units and have been informed they can cease. Is this the most common reason? How would one go about remedying these problems?

What eles could it be. Open for discussion here


----------

